# Notebook schaltet Monitor einfach aus



## omron12 (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo!
Hatte das Problem vor einiger Zeit schon einmal. (12 Zoll Medion Notebook)

Der PC fährt normal hoch un dich kann ganz normal dran arbeiten. Alles verläuft flott und reibungslos. Die Temperaturen von CPU und Chip sind in Ordnung.

*Dennoch: *Nach ca. 3-5min geht der Bildschirm einfach aus. Man hört nichts klicken oder sonst ein Geräusch. Der Rest läuft ganz normal weiter. Nur der Bildschirm geht eben plötzlich aus (wird schwarz). Die Lage des Bildschirm ist dabei egal. 
*Das Problem besteht auch im abgesicherten Modus!!!!*

Ich verstehe nicht warum. Die Bottsequenz ist auch ganz normal. Erster Bootsektor ist die Festplatte, also Option das Laufwerk. Wie üblich also.

Komisch war auch: Die XP Installation verlief ganz normal ohne abmucken. Auch Treiber Installationen usw. liefen gut. Erst jetzt kam das Problem, mit einmal. Der Grafiktreiber ist korrekt gewählt und Original!

Vielleicht habt Ihr eine Erklärung....

Danke!

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## chris1995 (14. Februar 2012)

Wie alt ist denn das Notebook und wie verwendest du es? Tisch oder Mobil?

MfG Chris


----------



## omron12 (14. Februar 2012)

Baujahr 2005 und bis heute nur sporadisch verwendet worden. Das letzte halbe Jahr wurde es gar nicht verwendet.
Es wird auf einem Tisch mit Netzteil betrieben.

LG


----------



## chris1995 (14. Februar 2012)

Hm, er hat ja doch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, deswegen tippe ich darauf das sich die Graka langsam verabschiedet. Ich hatte das auchmal, immer wenn das Laptop warm war ging erst die Tastatur nichtmehr und dan wars schwarz.
Bewegst du den Display wenn er ausgeht?
energiesparmodus mal deaktivieren/Ruhezustand

MfG Chris


----------



## omron12 (14. Februar 2012)

Nö, kann rüttel und daran wackeln. Nichts passiert. Die Position des Displays ist egal. 
Zu warm wird es auch nicht.
Seltsam ist nur: Der Bildschirm geht aus, ich mache das Notebook aus und mache es gleich wieder und schon fährt er wieder normal hoch bis der Bildschirm wieder ausgeht...


----------



## chris1995 (14. Februar 2012)

Dann tipp ich mal auf einen Energiesparmodus oder den Ruhezustand.

MfG Chris


----------



## omron12 (14. Februar 2012)

OK. Werde das versuchen aus- bzw. umzuschalten. Ich berichte dann wieder 
Danke!


----------



## fadade (14. Februar 2012)

zeigt ein externes Display denn was an?


----------



## omron12 (15. Februar 2012)

*Heutiger Test:* Notebookbildschirm blieb länger im Betrieb als gestern. Ganze 10min! Erst dann ging er aus....

Gestern war er bereits nach 3min aus...

Habe im Energiemanagement nochmal nachgeschaut. HDD ausschalten, Bildschirm ausschalten...alles auf "nie" gestellt. Bei allen Energiesparplänen!

Was könnte man noch nach gucken?

Es ist zum Mäuse melken. Vor allen Dingen weil er die Windows XP Installation 50min durchgehalten ohne das der Bildschirm versagt!


*Test mit externen Monitor:* Er zeigte dann auch kein Bild mehr an nachdem der Notebookbildschirm ausging....

LG  und riesen Dank!


----------



## Hatuja (15. Februar 2012)

Deinstalliere doch einfach mal den Grafikkartentreiber komplett. Ab dann sollte er ja nur noch den Standard-VGA Treiber mit 800x600 Pixeln von Windows nutzen. Dann siehst nur ja, ob es tatsächlich an der Hardware liegt, oder ob da Software-seitig was nicht stimmt. Ohne Treiber kann er den Grafikchip auch nicht in den Ruhemodus schicken!

Alternativ mal ein Linux von CD/USB Starten!


----------

